# World Cup 2022



## lizkat

Finally my Peacock sub turns up useful...  streaming replays of World Cup matches.   I may improve my Spanish as well...

Was watching the Iran-England game...   appalled over a decision to let Iran's goalkeeper (injured in a collision with a teammate) even to attempt to continue play.  I mean the guy was down and practically out for a few minutes on the field and no way should have been let to try to resume. Eventually taken away on a stretcher.  Should have gone that road to begin with, anyone could see that who saw how he was reacting while on the ground after the collision. Outrageous lack of judgment by officials.









						Brain charity slams decision to let Iran goalkeeper play with head injury at World Cup
					

Ali Beiranvand collided with teammate Majid Hosseini during Iran’s World Cup opener against England




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Pumbaa

Boycotting that dumpster fire…


Enjoying stories like this one, though!


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/facepalm/comments/z0yii0


----------



## lizkat

Pumbaa said:


> Boycotting that dumpster fire…




Iran team stonily refrained from singing their own national anthem, thought that was pretty interesting.   They and a number of fans have made no bones about disapproving of the crackdown back home on protests.

But as to the matches. Honestly to play in Qatar... ?!  There's a lot of opacity remaining for anyone trying to understand all the maneuvering that landed the games there --and in the wrong season too. 

And but for that debacle we might have thought that the scandalous rise and fall of the "super league" cutout attempt last year was perhaps the bottom of the great depths of football's greed and corruption. I watched that Sky docu "Super Greed" the other night just to get in the spirit of the game as the monetizers see it.  Short term gains, status quo and closely held, what could possibly be more 21st century than being willing to run interest in the game itself into the ground just for the sake of closeting up the money.  

That film was pretty good.  The fans had the last word for once with a resounding NO WAY, although that outcome won't solve the overall financial and equity problems.

Anyway you're a better person than I am regarding boycott of the 2022 World Cup.   I confess liking to watch the games no matter the unethical underpinnings.


----------



## Pumbaa

lizkat said:


> Anyway you're a better person than I am regarding boycott of the 2022 World Cup. I confess liking to watch the games no matter the unethical underpinnings.



It is evident from the headlines and social media clips that I’ve already missed things I would have enjoyed. Quite annoying to have the opportunity to stream all games legally and not do it. Stubborn warthog.


----------



## lizkat

I've moved on this morning to wondering about how much "technology" may influence the game itself as time goes on.  I had read about installation of sensors in the ball but not in player's jerseys.   Jeez.   Next the sports betting outfits will be taking money on who grabbed whom first.  Do stats improve the game for fans or just clutter record books, yada yada.









						The World Cup’s New High-Tech Ball Will Change Soccer Forever
					

When the 2022 World Cup made its debut on Sunday, it kicked off one of the most significant in-game uses of technology in sports history. All tournament long, m…




					fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## Pumbaa

Fifa and Qatar in urgent talks after Wales rainbow hats confiscated
					

Incidents involving rainbow-coloured bucket hats confiscated before Wales’s game against the USA are being urgently investigated by authorities




					www.theguardian.com
				






> Fifa and the Qataris were in talks on the matter on Tuesday, where Fifa reminded their hosts of their assurances before the tournament that everyone was welcome and rainbow flags would be allowed.



It’s like Qatar told FIFA whatever they wanted to hear and never intended to honor their promises. [Insert Surprised Pikachu face]


----------



## SuperMatt

How did Argentina lose to Saudi Arabia? This World Cup seems illegitimate from the start, so perhaps the fix was in?


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> How did Argentina lose to Saudi Arabia? This World Cup seems illegitimate from the start, so perhaps the fix was in?




Complacency?   KSA ranked down in the 50s...


----------



## Pumbaa

SuperMatt said:


> How did Argentina lose to Saudi Arabia? This World Cup seems illegitimate from the start, so perhaps the fix was in?



Asada. To much meat, not enough focus?









						Argentina and Uruguay bring 4,000lbs of meat to Qatar to feed World Cup dreams
					

Asadas, a traditional barbecue with a similar cultural importance to the Sunday roast, are a big part of life in South America - with Argentina and Uruguay bringing 2,000lbs of meat each



					www.mirror.co.uk
				




Argentina managed to lose the game even though they got an illegitimate penalty kick. Extremely questionable VAR decision. Glad everything worked out anyway.


----------



## Pumbaa

They’re pretty happy about the victory. Wednesday will be a holiday.


----------



## lizkat

Pumbaa said:


> They’re pretty happy about the victory. Wednesday will be a holiday.




Good job getting the holiday in before the losses mount up for that team.


----------



## Pumbaa

lizkat said:


> Good job getting the holiday in before the losses mount up for that team.



You think Argentina will crash out and devalue the SA win?


----------



## lizkat

Pumbaa said:


> You think Argentina will crash out and devalue the SA win?




Here's what I think:   the Saudi clerics have wisely seized a free opportunity to come off as if they are one with ordinary subjects of the kingdom.   Not how they're usually perceived.


----------



## Herdfan

That tie with Wales hurts the US.  You have to figure both teams will finish with 4 points, so the goal differential will determine if the US gets in or not.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Great to see Argentina humiliated even if it’s by another nation that is perhaps worse. Loved seeing Wales draw with the US as both teams looked surprisingly bad. Just need England to maintain their momentum but this is a World Cup and our performances only seem to be good against inferior opposition. As it stands, we should beat Wales and the US. Anything can happen and I’m avoiding most live games if I can.


----------



## Pumbaa

Can’t imagine FIFA being happy about Germany’s gestures. 🫢


Go Germany!


----------



## lizkat

Well FIFA brings all this on itself for not having any... [courage].     Qatar made all these assurances about no problem no problem,  and then like an acrobat does backsprings on everything --from beer in the stands to rainbow armbands-- to cave into the clerics.

Would be interesting to know why the Qatari government thought they had the clerics bribed well enough to overlook things normally forbidden.    More lies, probably -- by the clerics.   If Qatar is lucky it won't end up destabilized for having backed down.   So much for appearances of "modernization."


----------



## lizkat

For a stellar example of Axios' slide into bothsideism, we have this gem









						The pros and cons of Qatar's historically small World Cup
					

Qatar, a country the size of Connecticut, built eight stadiums within 33 miles of each other.




					www.axios.com


----------



## SuperMatt

Year of the underdog? Germany just lost to Japan!


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> Year of the underdog? Germany just lost to Japan!




And the bad luck to face Spain next...


----------



## Pumbaa

SuperMatt said:


> Year of the underdog? Germany just lost to Japan!



That’s what happens when you’re woke instead of alpha! 



sorry


----------



## lizkat

Yes I'm caving in again....  and so watching World Cup on Peacock (Spanish language narration) and laughing at the commercials for Agua Fresca, playing to a bilingual audience, e.g.  "bold AF,  "refreshing AF"......  anyway today we find out how Canada will fare v Croatia.    In initial matches Canada lost to Belgium,  Croatia scoreless draw v Morocco.

Edit:    heh, so far this is not going exactly how I expected.    I'm a fan of that though, so all good.


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> Yes I'm caving in again....  and so watching World Cup on Peacock (Spanish language narration) and laughing at the commercials for Agua Fresca, playing to a bilingual audience, e.g.  "bold AF,  "refreshing AF"......  anyway today we find out how Canada will fare v Croatia.    In initial matches Canada lost to Belgium,  Croatia scoreless draw v Morocco.
> 
> Edit:    heh, so far this is not going exactly how I expected.    I'm a fan of that though, so all good.



I’m watching (via antenna) my local Telemundo station. I did so originally because they carry games that the local Fox station doesn’t. But, after listening to the painful commentary from (I assume) a retired American soccer player on the Fox broadcast the other day, I switched back to Telemundo. I might only understand a few words in Spanish, but they bring lots more energy and they sure know how to call a GOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL!


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> switched back to Telemundo. I might only understand a few words in Spanish, but they bring lots more energy and they sure know how to call a GOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL!




Precisely!


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> I’m watching (via antenna) my local Telemundo station. I did so originally because they carry games that the local Fox station doesn’t. *But, after listening to the painful commentary from (I assume) a retired American soccer player on the Fox broadcast the other day,* I switched back to Telemundo. I might only understand a few words in Spanish, but they bring lots more energy and they sure know how to call a GOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL!




They probably have several, but I know Cobie Jones is doing play by play and Landon Donovan is in the studio,


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> They probably have several, but I know Cobie Jones is doing play by play and Landon Donovan is in the studio,




It's the sheer exuberance of the Spanish narrators.   They're zealous about the game like they just got religion and the whole world needs to get on board.


----------



## Herdfan

lizkat said:


> It's the sheer exuberance of the Spanish narrators.   They're zealous about the game like they just got religion and the whole world needs to get on board.




Just glad it not in South Africa again with those damn horns.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> Just glad it not in South Africa again with those damn horns.




The only way to go is with earplugs!  I can't stand even really loud whistling at baseball games, I always took earplugs with me, even to minor league games.  Sure, I'd cheer when a home team batter parked one over the wall or the guys made a double play.  But 120-decibel shriek-whistles? Just no.

With the 2022 World Cup, I noticed a lot of whistling the other night watching a replay of the Germany-Japan match,  and felt really bad for anyone w/o ear protection.


----------



## Pumbaa

Accidentally experienced the better part of the first half of South Korea-Ghana. Had a bit of a craving for pasta carbonara and didn’t realize the place was screening the game until after I’d ordered.


----------



## lizkat

Pumbaa said:


> Accidentally experienced the better part of the first half of South Korea-Ghana. Had a bit of a craving for pasta carbonara and didn’t realize the place was screening the game until after I’d ordered.




I usually end up watching replays from archive because it's just simpler.

But I was ticked the other night when watching replay of a game I didn't know the score of,  and around the half time I paused the playback, picked up my phone to check the weather and the Washington Post had put up a notification with the final score, which was sitting on my lockscreen. Arggh.


----------



## Pumbaa

lizkat said:


> I usually end up watching replays from archive because it's just simpler.
> 
> But I was ticked the other night when watching replay of a game I didn't know the score of,  and around the half time I paused the playback, picked up my phone to check the weather and the Washington Post had put up a notification with the final score, which was sitting on my lockscreen. Arggh.



I feel your pain.


----------



## lizkat

Lotta ups and downs in the crunch from groups into round-of-16 matches starting Saturday...









						The Frantic Night of Scoreboard Watching That Sent Mexico Out of the World Cup
					

Although El Tri beat Saudi Arabia, 2-1, they were eliminated due to goal differential after Argentina’s 2-0 win over Poland.




					www.wsj.com
				












						Who will US Soccer play in Round of 16 at World Cup? | MLSSoccer.com
					

Team USA will face the Netherlands on Saturday in the Round of 16 at the 2022 FIFA World Cup. The USMNT finished second in Group B, while the Netherlands finished first in Group A to set up this winner-takes-all game. All knockout round matches are single-elimination style. World Cup 2022




					www.mlssoccer.com


----------



## lizkat

So brackets are fully defined now for start of round of 16...  and everything's must-win starting tomorrow...


----------



## Herdfan

Horrible draw for the USA.  IF they get past Netherlands, they will most likely face an aggravated Argentina. That won’t go well.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> Horrible draw for the USA.  IF they get past Netherlands, they will most likely face an aggravated Argentina. That won’t go well.




US players will have to watch themselves not to get suspended:   four of them got a yellow card each,  playing against Wales.   Yellow cards carry over from the group matches to round of 16.    Clean slate applies at quarterfinals.

On the upside (maybe):   US coach Berhalter played for the Netherlands out of college, and a couple other US players have played for them in the past.    A little inside knowledge might help here and there.

Reaching:   the flu already went through the US team,  but just this week hit the first of the Dutch players...


----------



## Pumbaa

Well, I’ve never seen USA leave a Middle Eastern country so quickly…


----------



## SuperMatt

Pumbaa said:


> Well, I’ve never seen USA leave a Middle Eastern country so quickly…


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> View attachment 19814t.




Well the US did prove they can get to the knockout rounds.   And, they were not shut out by the Dutch.

So..  yeah,  "Mission accomplished....  [but we'll be back]."


----------



## lizkat

Nice write-up in the LA Times today, regarding "we'll be back..." (and on home turf when 2026 rolls in).









						Despite World Cup exit, U.S. knows it's heading in right direction
					

Despite losing to the Netherlands in the round of 16, the young USMNT knows they've gained experience and confidence heading into the 2026 World Cup.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Pumbaa

lizkat said:


> Nice write-up in the LA Times today, regarding "we'll be back..." (and on home turf when 2026 rolls in).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite World Cup exit, U.S. knows it's heading in right direction
> 
> 
> Despite losing to the Netherlands in the round of 16, the young USMNT knows they've gained experience and confidence heading into the 2026 World Cup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.latimes.com



I for one remember ‘94 fondly. Would love a repeat performance.


----------



## lizkat

Pumbaa said:


> I for one remember ‘94 fondly. Would love a repeat performance.




 Why not hope for even better in 2026?  

Anyway first there is 2022 to finish.  

Watching replay of France v Poland tonight.  England will have some work cut out for it next weekend.


----------



## lizkat

So today was amazing...  next up:  quarter-finals Friday and Saturday


----------



## Yoused

A sports reporter, Grant Wahl, has abruptly collapsed and died while covering the games in Qatar, 2 days after his 48th birthday.









						U.S. soccer journalist Grant Wahl dies while covering World Cup in Qatar
					

“Fans of soccer and journalism of the highest quality knew we could always count on Grant to deliver insightful and entertaining stories about our game,” U.S. Soccer said in a statement.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## lizkat

Yoused said:


> A sports reporter, Grant Wahl, has abruptly collapsed and died while covering the games in Qatar, 2 days after his 48th birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. soccer journalist Grant Wahl dies while covering World Cup in Qatar
> 
> 
> “Fans of soccer and journalism of the highest quality knew we could always count on Grant to deliver insightful and entertaining stories about our game,” U.S. Soccer said in a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com




His wife made sure media outlets picked up and disseminated official news --after an autopsy, stateside--  that his death was of natural causes, a burst aortic aneurysm.  All those infernal conspiracy theorists were out there meanwhile of course, stirring trouble.... _because what's an internet for anyway._

Morocco v France just underway now.   Popcorn at the ready.   Hard for me not to want Morocco to win this match as a continuation of their stellar rise in these matches.   But I am not a fan of Argentina and think that France might have the better chance in the finals.


----------



## Pumbaa

lizkat said:


> Why not hope for even better in 2026?



Even better would be awesome for sure. But I was more thinking about the quality of the team, reaching the semifinals with a team like that, anything could happen…


----------



## Pumbaa

lizkat said:


> His wife made sure media outlets picked up and disseminated official news --after an autopsy, stateside--  that his death was of natural causes, a burst aortic aneurysm.  All those infernal conspiracy theorists were out there meanwhile of course, stirring trouble.... _because what's an internet for anyway._



Good to hear. Did not think it was anything but natural causes, but still. Rest in peace. 



lizkat said:


> Morocco v France just underway now.   Popcorn at the ready.   Hard for me not to want Morocco to win this match as a continuation of their stellar rise in these matches.   But I am not a fan of Argentina and think that France might have the better chance in the finals.



Interesting draw for Morocco from a geographical point of view. Really great to have an unexpected team reaching these stages, wishing them all the best (although I agree regarding the France part).


----------



## Pumbaa

r/nottheonion delivers. Cheers!


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/nottheonion/comments/zm2c7f


----------



## Yoused

One thing I noticed about footie stats: the app I have lists time of possession, and in the lion's share of games, the team with the higher number tends to lose. In the semis, both Morocco and Croatia held control of the ball for 61% of the game.


----------



## Pumbaa

Yoused said:


> One thing I noticed about footie stats: the app I have lists time of possession, and in the lion's share of games, the team with the higher number tends to lose. In the semis, both Morocco and Croatia held control of the ball for 61% of the game.



Made me think of Egil Olsen. Possession is crap, might as well give the ball away if you don’t score shortly after gaining possession of the ball. 









						Egil Olsen, the ingenious Norwegian
					

By Sindre Trygsland, writing from Lancaster, England The Norwegian national team, currently ranked 11th in the world, will be placed in the top seeded pot when the qualification groups for the 2014...




					blog.whereisfootball.com


----------



## SuperMatt

The first half of the final was dominated by Argentina, leading to the 2-0 advantage. France benched Giroud, one of their best players, before halftime. If Argentina keeps playing the same way they did in the first half, I fail to see how France can score 2 goals to tie it.


----------



## Pumbaa

SuperMatt said:


> The first half of the final was dominated by Argentina, leading to the 2-0 advantage. France benched Giroud, one of their best players, before halftime. If Argentina keeps playing the same way they did in the first half, I fail to see how France can score 2 goals to tie it.



Yes, you failed.


----------



## SuperMatt

Congrats to Argentina! In my opinion, they outplayed France. I don’t think it even should have gone to penalties. The late-in-extra-time penalty call for an accidental handball that hit a guy facing the other way in the back of the elbow was pretty bad.

Messi was fantastic, and cemented his legacy as one of the greatest players of all time. But the entire team played at a very high level, especially the goalie and the striker Di Maria.


----------



## Pumbaa

SuperMatt said:


> The late-in-extra-time penalty call for an accidental handball that hit a guy facing the other way in the back of the elbow was pretty bad.



That’s a penalty call ten times out of ten.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I regret that France didn't win, and think that they did exceptionally well to come from behind twice.

In fairness, each of Messi and Mbappe - respectively - showed their genuine class at this level by delivering an excellent performance - under pressure - in a World Cup Final.

I honestly do not believe that CR7 would have been capable of that.

Now, as for penalties: I have written this before, (and said it endlessly, to anyone who will listen to me on the subject), but I really cannot understand how teams do not practice the taking of penalties in pressurised environments when they are stressed and exhausted.

Well, France made it a genuine contest, only to lose at the end, and I am truly sorry that they were defeated.

And, as for Argentina: Yes, they won. They have the trophy, and collected five yellow cards during the course of the game. Not that they will care; despite their genuine and undoubted footballing gifts, they have an unpleasant habit of winning ugly.

Argentina win ugly - and worse, they *choose* to win ugly - and that is why I dislike them, notwithstanding their undoubted wealth of footballing talent.


----------



## SuperMatt

I think Argentina’s match against the Dutch was ugly. Today’s match was a great one. As for 5 yellows, France had 3, including one for Giroud being unsportsmanlike from the bench... neither team played ugly IMO.


----------

